# Mahi Mahi



## cheech

Has anyone ever smoked Mahi Mahi?
I just received a bunch that a friend wants me to smoke for him.


----------



## bluefrog

I've never smoked dolfin (mahi-mahi) but have smoked kingfish, and it is great.  You can find good fish smoking recipies thru Google or at www.3men/smoking.

Scott


----------



## cheech

Thanks I will check it out. Most things that I have checked out do not smoke Mahi however he brought some back from Mexico. One of the packages is already smoked. It just seems like it will dry out pretty quickly and take on flavors very easy.


----------



## justpassingthru

I smoke alot of fish, but I wrap them in banana or ti leaves, you might see if you could find some in a speciality store around you, or wrap them in foil and poke some holes on top.

I also smoked some that weren't wrapped in leaves, but were marinaded, they came out dry so  we didn't eat them, stuck them in the fridge and a couple a days later Mrs JPT made sandwiches with them, awesome, the mayo brought them back to life, best fish sandwiches I have ever eaten.

Gene


----------



## waysideranch

Smoke makes my ex sound good. And thats crazy thinking!!!!!!!!!! Smoke rules!!!!


----------



## scubadoo97

Mahi is not a real fatty fish so as long as you don't over cook it and dry it out there is nothing wrong with some smoke.  Would make excellent smoked fish spread.


----------



## scarbelly

Asian markets usually have bananna leaves piled high in the freezer section. One package will cover a lot of food. Good luck with the Mahi Mahi - sounds good


----------



## cheech

I will have to check the local Asian market. 
What are your thoughts to using EVO and a light brine?


----------



## scarbelly

I would think that a brine might affect the flavor too much. Maybe wrap a couple of lemon slices in the bananna leaves with some kind of real mild rub


----------



## justpassingthru

I've never tried brinning the fish, no time, usually see them along side the road on the way home from work and stop and buy them.  I use EVO sparingly with some salt and pepper, never tried any other spices because I smoke them for my wife's family and they don't eat their fish seasoned, I highly recommend the banana leaves if you can find them, the fish is very moist, the lemon wrapped inside sounds delicious.

My wife simply adores mahi mahi, I think I'll smoke some this week and try the lemon, thanks for the inspiration.

One last word of advice, use a disposible drip pan that catches ALL of the fish drippings, you don't want your next beef, chicken or pork smoke to smell like fish!  Don't ask me how I know.

Enjoy yours,

Gene


----------



## scarbelly

That is a great idea on the pan underneath the fish. I use it all the time with chicken - why didn't I think of that


----------



## meyring81

What temp and how long should I smoke the mahi filets I have? I am going to be using them in a fish dip.


----------



## fred1

Smoking fish above 140-150 causes the proteins to rise up to the top of the fillet, leaving a white residue.  Also dries it out too much, rendering it useless for anything besides salads.  6-8oz filets should be done in 2-2.5 hrs.  Brining helps too keep it from drying out.


----------



## jirodriguez

Never smoked Mahi... but love it grilled. I soak it in soy sauce and sesame oil for about 20 minutes and grill it - awesome! *insert choir of singing angels here*


----------



## Bearcarver

I only ever caught one Mahi Mahi big enough to bother keeping, and that was paired up with a 241 pound Marlin, and no smoker to my name.

That was back in1970, when I was young and skinny, and usually found dressed in green at Schofield Barracks. Ah memories!

I would probably smoke it about like Tuna.

Bear


----------



## meateater

I used to marinate in Italian dressing and grill them, besides salmon thats one of my favorite fish.


----------

